# Difference between the evod coil and protank coil



## Riaz (21/10/13)

howsit guys

so i thought it was just that the protank coil had the longer stem?

turns out i was wrong- i used the protank stem on an evod coil and it still pulled quite stiff.

so what makes the protank coil alot more airy than the evod coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (21/10/13)

Sometimes its not just the coil but the mod as well hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (21/10/13)

im using both coils in the same protank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (21/10/13)

and same battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (21/10/13)

Hmmm interesting. I dont note any different with both in my protank. I notice however different airflow on different mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (21/10/13)

I have also noticed the difference in airflow - the protank is more airy - not sure why though - I thought perhaps the hole at the base of the coil head was slightly larger on the protank

It's all moot though - we ordered EVOD coils and got this (I posted this elsewhere too)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/11/13)

Check the wholes at the bottom of the positive post .. im nt 100% sure bt i think the ones bigger thanthe other allowing more air in 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## iPWN (10/11/13)

Correct the pins are different. Evod pin on the left , Protank pin on the right. The hole's are the same but the Evod is wider and flat , where as the protank is narrower and tapered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/11/13)

The pins don't matter. The size of the hole in the middle of them are the same.
Don't know if you know this, but heads up anyway, Kanger is now making universal coils interchangeable between the two and the universal one are all with long stems. I think the difference you're experiencing in airflow is due to poor quality control. I've had many coil heads with little draw, some even had no draw at all and I'd have to toss the entire head straight out of the box. (Couldn't be bothered to fix it).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacV (11/11/13)

I have had the same problem.. Binning new coils cause they suck... or rather dont.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (11/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The pins don't matter. The size of the hole in the middle of them are the same.
> Don't know if you know this, but heads up anyway, Kanger is now making universal coils interchangeable between the two and the universal one are all with long stems. I think the difference you're experiencing in airflow is due to poor quality control. I've had many coil heads with little draw, some even had no draw at all and I'd have to toss the entire head straight out of the box. (Couldn't be bothered to fix it).


 
i can notice a difference in size in the holes between the two- evod vs protank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/11/13)

The holes in the sides or the one going through the center?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

